# PVC gasline repair



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

Challenge question for extra points:
Customer in N. California has damage to existing gasline from 2" PVC, schedule 40, rated for natural gas. (they used that here for a while in the 70s/80s, no need to get into how this does not exist and how crazy it is) The pipe is properly buried ca, 20 deep and the material is not deteriorated. The damage occured at a joint fitting. 
The inspector will sign off on a repair if I can come up with a part that is ASTM 2513 rated and IAPMO listed. 
Am looking for two transition fittings from 2"PVC to PE.
Any thoughts? Have gone through all the manufacturers I can find, some make the part but they don't submit it to be listed because it's not worth it for such a specialty part. 
If I can't find that part it's going to be a 500 foot new line through manicured landscaping and lawns, driveways and walkways.
Hoping the combined experience and brainpower of this forum can come up with something.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

These guys are in Oregon but they may steer you in the right path. I have gotten many strange size and materials to help adapt all kinds of pipe.

http://www.multicraftplastics.com


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for that. Don't think these guys can make that part and even if they could, it would not be IAPMO listed.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

seven said:


> Thanks for that. Don't think these guys can make that part and even if they could, it would not be IAPMO listed.


They don't make, they find


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the damaged joint ? Just curious.


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

Here you go.
And, checked with Multi Craft Plastics, no go, but nice folks.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally would run a new line. Find someone in your area that can do trenchless installation.

Or run a new smaller line in PE through the 2" PVC as a conduit. Then just have the gas company Jack up the pressure so you have the volume you need.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

seven said:


> Challenge question for extra points: Customer in N. California has damage to existing gasline from 2" PVC, schedule 40, rated for natural gas. (they used that here for a while in the 70s/80s, no need to get into how this does not exist and how crazy it is) The pipe is properly buried ca, 20 deep and the material is not deteriorated. The damage occured at a joint fitting. The inspector will sign off on a repair if I can come up with a part that is ASTM 2513 rated and IAPMO listed. Am looking for two transition fittings from 2"PVC to PE. Any thoughts? Have gone through all the manufacturers I can find, some make the part but they don't submit it to be listed because it's not worth it for such a specialty part. If I can't find that part it's going to be a 500 foot new line through manicured landscaping and lawns, driveways and walkways. Hoping the combined experience and brainpower of this forum can come up with something.


Does it have to be pe 
Can you make the transition to copper or brass


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

Are there ASTM compliant and IAPMO listed fittings for use in buried natural gas lines from PVC to copper or brass?


----------



## seven (Jan 24, 2014)

What you propose is our plan B. Wanted to make sure it could not be done quicker and cheaply first.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Of course 
We'll plan b should be done first ,
Or you can go back csst , Idk if there anything cheap for a 2" gas line repair


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So that line is 20' deep?.....:whistling2:

Why aren't you recommending that PVC line be replaced?

Do GC's in Cali. usually repair PVC gas lines?



That's quite a difficult spot for the customer. The words "Natural Gas" are visible on the pipe.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd get someone to shoot a mole through the existing line. Something trenchless


----------



## HP plumber (Sep 4, 2013)

Smith Blair coupling maybe? Not sure if it's rated for natural gas.


----------



## Caduceus (Mar 1, 2012)

Of course replacement without couplings would be ideal, but if you need to repair try calling the supply house and ask for Dresser couplings. They come in a variety if sizes and transitions but I'm not sure if they meet the necessary approvals for your area.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Depending on how many of those tee's exist along the line, replacing the whole run may not be realistic. Trenchless is less and less appealing as the number of tee's increases.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If you're worried about code compliance, it can't be fixed. What town are you in? I may know the inspector. In which case, I can pop him an email and ask what he will allow.


----------

